# Problem z plikami z polskimi znakami w nazwie

## Maf

Witam, nie wiem czy jest to związane z niedawną migracją na KDE4 (raczej nie), ale odkryłem, że nie mogę skopiować plików z polskimi znakami w nazwie na windowsową partycję NTFS. Ponadto amarok2, w przeciwieństwie do amaroka1, nie chce takich plików indeksować w swojej kolekcji. Ma ktoś pomysł?

```
maf@firebird ~ $ cp -r Świstak/ /mnt/windows/

cp: nie można wykonać stat na `/mnt/windows/Świstak': Błędny lub niepełny znak wielobajtowy
```

----------

## SlashBeast

Pokaz najpierw jak montujesz partycje z windowsem.

Polecam tez detox na pliki z polskimi znakami.

----------

## Maf

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Pokaz najpierw jak montujesz partycje z windowsem.

 

```
/dev/sda1               /mnt/windows    ntfs-3g         noatime,nodiratime              0 0
```

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Polecam tez detox na pliki z polskimi znakami.

 

Tzn?

----------

## one_and_only

 *Maf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tzn?

 

app-misc/detox

----------

## Maf

Ok, ale czy coś jest tak niesamowitego z polskimi znakami w nazwie pliku, że NTFS sobie z nimi nie radzi? Tudzież to 'stat' ma problemy.

----------

## SlashBeast

Pomysl, jakie masz kodowanie w windowsie do krzaczkow polskich a jakie w gentoo. zamontuj z recode i bedzie smigac, przynajmniej widzialem kiedys, jak ludzie montowali zasoby windowsa z okresleniem kodowania.

----------

## soban_

U mnie w /etc/fstab tak to wyglada: *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda1 /mnt/C ntfs-3g user,locale=pl_PL.UTF-8 0 0 
> 
> /dev/sda2 /mnt/D ntfs-3g user,locale=pl_PL.UTF-8 0 0 
> 
> /dev/sda3 / ext3 noatime 0 1 
> ...

 i nie mam problemu z kopiowaniem folderow z polskimi znakami. Oczywiscie jest to ustawieni dla UTF-8. Oczywiscie do tego jest potrzebne ntfs3g.

----------

## Maf

Dzięki za patent z recode, działa.

Pozostaje kwestia zmuszenia Amaroka2 do odczytania owych podejrzanych plików.

----------

